# Giant Schnauzers



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

When I was a little kid there was a cop who lived down the street from us who had a giant schnauzer... that dog scared the heck out of me. I've heard that they were fairly popular in the former East Germany for police work and schutzhund, and was wondering if they're still used much (or at all) in those venues today.

When I googled them this was the first video that came up, but it's obviously pretty old. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-J9d3ESBhoE


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

If your interested in the breed,you might contact the WSF.http://workingriesenschnauzer.com
I had several of the dogs and really were excellent,in Sport, I managed a quick 
Sch 3 with my boy Magic, and several more including" Delaware"who not surprisingly was out East German imports brought in for the Delaware State Police.
Very neat and not well known breed.
As home protectors super,very territorial.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ed, I've "heard" in the past that the giant Schnauzers can be prone to rank issues with their handlers.

Thoughts? 

I realize that many dogs can be this way but the GS is high on the list.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

never seen a GS over here, but the down sized minis are still very popular.

fwiw, they seem very confident and i've NEVER seen a fearful one


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Ed, I've "heard" in the past that the giant Schnauzers can be prone to rank issues with their handlers.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I realize that many dogs can be this way but the GS is high on the list.


Isn't that sort of thing more common among non-herders in general (taking population into account)? 

To be fair, in my limited experience a lot of those issues are more to do with the handler than the dog. The way I see some dogs handled it's like Jesus no wonder they have problems.


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Giants from Germany came in two varieties,Kor(show) or Prufung(tested for work).they looked different,soft profuse coat ,later exaggerated in USA,with smallerheads and longish arched neck.
work variety was coarser in appearance,hard sparser coat,less angualated.
These type dogs I had and saw in Germany were sharp and could be very dominant.
Think Czech Shepherd.
Bred a few litters including some from South Africa.Vant Warheim Kennel
Tom Rose helped with quick litter testing and one went on to be a highly successful Patrol dog for a Kentucky Sherrifs dept. unfortunatly later killed on a big narcotic bust,another from same went to Michigan guy specializing in Bail Jumpers.
I liked them but hard headed,definitly would challenge,not so sporty for retrieving,swimming hunting etc. Very much a herder .Loved protection,Magic in
DVG Nationals took helper to the ground,loved that dog who died from a spinal abcess he got in a dust up with two hunting dogs that lived near me.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Ed, I've "heard" in the past that the giant Schnauzers can be prone to rank issues with their handlers.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I realize that many dogs can be this way but the GS is high on the list.


He's not high on the list in Europe. At one time in Europe they were known to have health issues but this was a good few years ago. Can confirm Edward's post maybe. They are not as willing to work as the Shepherd varieties. Maybe this is why there have been rank issues with their handlers.

I actually wouldn't mind a Standard Schnauzer. The Zwerg (Mini) Schnauzer apart from ist size is still "all dog"!


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Some follow up
In Germany PSK (Pinscher Schnauzer Klub) is organization for the Breed.
Annual National Championship IPO...PSK Championship results at
http://www.working-dog.eu/results/PSK-DM-2014-21004847
One of the kennels that has been very strong over the years(decades probably)
Hatzbachtal and the other Elberfeld.
Heard good things about a breeder here in N.C.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Ed and the rest for all the answers. 

They all sound pretty much what I was thinking. Of course the show folks have destroyed more then a few breed in all the groups.

Gillian, over here in the States the mini is classified in the terrier group as opposed to being in the working group with the rest of the Schnauzers.

I'm also a big believer that the handler has a HUGE influence on how rank the dog is. 

I've only seen a few of the standard Schnauzers but they seem to be nice dogs.

When I was competing in AKC ob with my Kerrys there was a standard Schnauzer in the club and the two were very similar but the Schnauzer seemed a bit less.... crazy then my Kerrys. :grin: 

We did consistently out point the Schnauzer though. :twisted:


----------



## Paul Cipparone (Feb 13, 2011)

Many years ago, had the opportunity to train 2 Giant Schnauzers ( male & female for an abused woman from California. I taught the female to bite low ( thighs, crotch), male to bite high, ( chest , inner arms) , escape bites , female low , male high, abuse stopped.
They were 3 years old at the time , a pleasure to work.


----------

